# Hello.... and a question about on-line ordering your supplies.



## caterstock (Jul 21, 2005)

Good Morning:

I was hoping to solicit some feedback from the members of this forum before we embark on a program to (hopefully) help satisfy some of your disposable food service packaging requirements.

International Paper is looking to expand a current on-line program (that today serves the *specialty coffee * market) into the catering area. We currently have an on-line ordering program for our supplies (paper and plastic cups, lids, bags, etc) that offers the following

24 / 7 on-line ordering
Low minimums (1 case)
Easy payment via credit card
Same day shipping via UPS direct to your door (freight included)
To the members..... is an on-line ordering program as described above of interest to you? What are your current difficulties in obtaining your disposables? Where do you currently shop??? Distributors? Club Stores? Cash n' Carry? On-line? Other?

We'd very much appreciate your feedback...

Thank you


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Welcome CaterStock! Your question is a good one that will attact more attention in the Catering forum. I will move it over there to get the responses your inquiry deserves.

Regards,
Mezzaluna


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Caterstock,
I would expect for the replies to be slim. Your question makes one wonder if you are gathering info, or customers.
I would recomend that you fill out your public information and maybe your current site.
I currently buy these products.
panini


----------



## caterstock (Jul 21, 2005)

Panini -

Thanks for your candid reply. I have gone in and filled in my profile as you suggested. I have also listed our current web site that is oriented toward specialty coffee. I don't want to break the forum rules so I will not post it here.

I truly am not "gathering customers" only data. We are very active on two specialty coffee boards under the name "JavaStock" and have found this a great way to solciit info and avoid mistakes. To the degree that anyone would be willing to provide your feedback, I would be most grateful.

Thank you.
Mike Allen
Group Marketing Manager
International Paper Foodservice Business


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Caterstock,
I'm certainly not a moderator or anything like that. Ever since the board has grown larger there has been a few spamers.
With that, your question is a good one.
We use a local roaster which grinds our own blend, Colimbian/Costa Rican.
I am surrounded by the known coffee franchises. For the last three years we have offered our gourmet coffee for .25 . It's been a break even for me. It costs me a little more if someone uses 2 of the nice foam cups, takes extra packets and creamers etc. This is offset by our morning bake goods sale.
Our morning catering has really grown. We are a mom and pop American upscale bakery and would be interested in your expanding venture.
HTH
Panini
We currently don't have difficulties obtaining disposables, we purchase them through the roaster (expensive). Easiest. Don't have time to run to Sam's and their is not a Quality cup or lid there.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I've always just got it from our foodservice distributor for all the reasons you've listed and a few more like 90 day terms, emergency same day service at no charge (if you're big enough) and I can hide it on the housekeeping invoice if I wanted to.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Kuan,
I'm invisioning you shackled to a Sysco truck!!! 90 days???wow!! You mean you can get a hot-shot if you buy 95% of your goods from them  
just kidding


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Shoot man I had my own Sysco Sales Companion software on my computer way back in 1998 before anyone else!


----------



## lrf (Aug 18, 2005)

I mainly shop online - my personal time is far too precious and expensive to shop in person for many items, so yes, I think online is the wave of the future. We live 3 hours from a big city, but only recently have moved out of the city, and even there shopped online.


----------

